# New Delivery, PM727v



## captlindz (Apr 19, 2018)

Look what showed up today!

Still have some more cleaning and DRO's to install. Also have a small issue, so I will be calling them in the morning. Impressed with the unit, fit and function look good. Instructions for the power feed are pretty vague, but it's a simple install and easy to figure out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Sent from my LGL44VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Martin W (Apr 19, 2018)

Nice!
Cheers
Martin


----------



## tweinke (Apr 19, 2018)

Looking good!


----------



## wrmiller (Apr 20, 2018)

Maybe the PF was a competency test? 

But it looks like you passed with flying colors. Nice looking little mill. Have fun with that thing.


----------



## andgott (Apr 20, 2018)

Looks good! I'm interested in how you like it once you get it going. I'm still waiting on my 30MV...


----------



## ryan79 (Apr 21, 2018)

very nice , the bench came out great


----------



## Ray C (Apr 21, 2018)

Your workbench and shop look way too organized and clean.   Some chips flying all over the place will fix that in no time!

(Nice machine... good luck.  Be safe and have fun).

Ray


----------



## captlindz (Apr 21, 2018)

So one of the reasons I chose this mill was for the reputation of PM's customer service. As stated, I found an issue with the mill. I know that's a vague statement, but we're still working out the details. What I can say is that one phone call and a couple emails later, replacement parts are headed my way. Matt wants to make it right, no question. Although I will have to wait a bit to make chips, I appreciate their customer service. 

I will keep everyone posted...

Sent from my LGL44VL using Tapatalk


----------



## captlindz (May 3, 2018)

While I was waiting for parts, I used my spare time to mount my XYZ DRO's..... Hopefully parts arrive next week and I can start making chips....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my LGL44VL using Tapatalk


----------



## captlindz (May 16, 2018)

Update.... New parts arrived last week. Matt sent new spindle, bearings and races, locking washer and jam nut, as well as new drawbar. We came to the conclusion that the bore in the spindle for the drawbar was somehow not square to the spindle. It was off enough that yhe drawbar would not thread into a collet. New parts solved everything and we're making chips! As a plus, I now have a few extra parts...

I must say that Matt did not hesitate to resolve the spindle problem. I would recommend PM to anyone who asks. So far happy with how yhe machine functions, though I've played with a few small practice projects. I haven't run a manual mill since the early 90's....so practice is in order.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my LGL44VL using Tapatalk


----------



## qualitymachinetools (May 16, 2018)

Dro install looks great!


----------

